# Nano light



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

New nano light being offered, looks like it'll be cheap as chips and might be an alternative to the difficult to find superfish lamp. 
http://www.wavetrading.co.uk/albums/alb ... 378869.htm


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2009)

The 18w would be useful.  Hopefully you can replace the bulbs without to much trouble.

Sam


----------



## YzemaN (12 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Hopefully you can replace the bulbs without to much trouble


This is where the problems start. I have the 18W from back in the nano reef days, and the bulb, even though it's a standard PL bulb, comes glued to a plastic fitting that screws into the lamp holder, so to replace it you'd either have to find a way to break the glue or buy a new bulb from the vendor (at an elevated price, of course). The site says it's for marine tanks, and I have only occasionally seen fresh water bulbs. And you cannot adjust the height.
Nice lamp, though. Easy to fit and twist to the side during tank maintenance.


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2009)

i still like the 11w ebay ones. cheap and good looking, can be moved around easily.

after they brek you buy another but mine has never broken and they are cheap anyway.


----------



## hellohefalump (12 Feb 2009)

> i still like the 11w ebay ones


I agree.  For the price, you can buy two for less than the price of ONE 11w arc pod.


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2009)

I've got the superfish ones and in my opinion they're superior in appearance and function. The superfish one's for 11w were Â£13.99 so pretty cheap too!


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

just found these, unusual size but bloody cheap and a whole lot nicer than the 11w clip on ones. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OVERHEAD-LIGHT-SI ... 1|294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OVERHEAD-LIGHT-SI ... 1|294%3A50


----------



## Mortis (21 Jun 2009)

Another great nano/small clip on light I found is this one :
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... p-unit.asp

Comes in  24w and 55w with 65/6700 K bulbs and a few blue leds. 
Im currently using the 24w over my 12 x 10 x 10 nano and it is perfect. Because it is quite long Ive kept it across the top resting on the edges like a luminaire rather than clipping it on. You can also cover up the LEDs with blu tack if you dont want them. Its working out great so far. The only downside is, the bulb is not replaceable because the unit is sealed to be watertight so you would have to replace the full unit. I dont really see that as a problem since the unit costs as much as a replacement bulb would.

Highly recommend this one.


----------



## eoto (3 Jul 2009)

I have the Aquatic Nature Solar Boy Duo on my 20L Nano which performs great, superb Reflector.

Check it out here: http://www.aquatic-nature.be/2eng_verlichting.html


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jul 2009)

eoto said:
			
		

> I have the Aquatic Nature Solar Boy Duo on my 20L Nano which performs great, superb Reflector.
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.aquatic-nature.be/2eng_verlichting.html


Where do you get these from? Cheers


----------



## pepedopolous (22 May 2011)

Hi aquascapers!

I've too have noticed those Aquatic Nature lamps on a Polish aquatics website http://goo.gl/ZkABu for about £40 each  The manufacturers website is http://goo.gl/kO2hs

For me they seem ideal. I'm planning to get a 60L Cube aquarium, and even with 3* 11W Dennerle Nano Lights I would just scrape 2WPG. (33/15.85 = 2.08WPG)

With 2 Solar Duos I would get just over 3 WPG (52/15.85 = 3.28 WPG). Maybe this would be too much?!

If anyone has tried these lamps I would love to hear any feedback. To me they seem a better deal than something from eBay.


----------



## Garuf (22 May 2011)

ghost bump. Forget the wpg rule, it pretty much means nothing, there's a guy on here running a 60l with a single 18w clip on and everything is super healthy. 
The lamps you've linked aren't very good, I'd googled around at the time after seeing them on a few asian nano's and the reviews were pretty bad, lots of them burning out very quickly, poor light spread etc.


----------



## pepedopolous (22 May 2011)

Thanks for your reply!

No disrespect, but the WPG rule, from what I've read around here, seems to be pretty well respected and followed. However, of course I don't want to waste my money...

I have tried running a 30L Nano with 11W lighting before and my results weren't spectacular. Admittedly, I didn't read this site back then so probably there were many other things I did wrong (ferts).

I have a few months until I can start my aquarium (I'm away for the summer), so I have some time to decide but I may indeed be a 'guinea pig' for these lamps rather than the 11W Dennerles.

I've been googling too and have seen these lamps on German websites such as this http://goo.gl/0e91N and a journal http://goo.gl/W4g4K.

So, I hope some more people might emerge and give their experience of these lights...


----------



## Garuf (22 May 2011)

I'm sorry but It's not especially respecting, it's outmoded and archaic and has been for a long time. WPG literally means nothing because the rule was based on old extremely inefficient t12 tubes, not the ultra efficient, high output t5's we have today, google about, no one really recommends wpg rule any more for this reason exactly, to draw comparisons between the two one is a candle, the other is a stadium light, or one is an ipod, the other a gramophone. 

You should be thinking about co2, not light if you already failed, more light = more problems.


----------



## bigmatt (23 May 2011)

...or to put it another way...
WPG used to be "the standard" until relatively recently, however (perhaps as a result of many more people getting involved in planted tanks leading to a much bigger test bed) views have recently changed to reflect the fact that with good ferts and CO2 (dosing AND distribution - the latter is forgotten too often!) plants can be grown at much lower light levels than previously thought.  And, as Garuf points to, the "old" WPG "rules" that we all lived and died by have been shown to be a load of old tosh, based on people recording PAR levels at the leaf with various light sources.  Unfortunately there are so many variables in PAR reaching the plants that it is almost impossible to draw any parallel other than morelight/less light as WPG is, in fact, this vague!  The only meaningful and replicable measure is PAR, but unfortunately PAR meters are a leetle on the expensive side so it becomes pretty much a matter of guesswork!  AS a very broad rule though, two t5ho bulbs running the length of the tank are thought to be sufficent to grow anything (with good ferts/co2 blah blah blah blah....), and the very, very important point when starting out is to get the other factors spot on before messing around with nuclear lighting levels!
Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## pepedopolous (23 May 2011)

It definitely does help. Thanks!

I did some googling and agree with what's been said. I found these pages-http://goo.gl/QTtWV (Tropica) and http://goo.gl/QTtWV really useful too.

I'll stick with the 2 Dennerle 11W lamps that come with the aquarium. I plan to get a pressurised CO2 system and external filter, plus decent soil and ferts. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Eboeagles (10 Jun 2011)

I see this is a pretty old thread, but I'm about to receive delivery of one of these for my Dennerle 20L:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... 91d5db1162

Not as cheap as some when you add the shipping which came in at another $30 but I haven't seen one that looks as sleek and unobtrusive.

Hopefully it will be here at work when I go in today and I can get some pics etc.

I actually like a lot of the lights they have there, someone should bring these in, in bulk!


----------

